# 5.6.890.XT862 preinstalled on Droid 3 bought yesterday directly from Verizon.



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

My droid 3 arrived yesterday directly from Verizon with 5.6.890.XT862 preinstalled...fyi.


----------



## TillysWilly (Sep 24, 2011)

Yea there has been quit a few people saying that the past few days....guess u got the easy was out lol


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

lol so right. I went to upgrade yesterday and checked my version before doing so and BAM. Done. lol.


----------

